# arrow rest and nock height



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I started with my arrow passing right in the middle of the bolt hole(begger) and then set my arrow 90 degrees.
For me they paper tuned perfect the first try, lucky maybe or it could be because I have Hoyt's :smile: 
This will be a good starting point.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

A good starting point is the center of the bolt used to mount the arrow launcher


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

What they said.

And I don't like to move the rest height from that position, except for very fine adjustments.


----------

